# Cap rack?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What are you guys using for racks on top of your camper shells? I'm looking to either pick up a Yakima or Thule rack system, unless there is something out there better or cheaper.


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

You have a couple choices. You can mount brkts that act as drip rails and use that type of rack. These can be the cheapest way to go. Or you can install the rails that run length ways on the top allowing you to slid your cross bars back and forth. The drip rail style is fixed. Once you've mounted the brkts that's where they stay. You can't change the distance between the cross bars. Go to the Yakima and Thule web sites. They both have excellent explanations of both setups and exactly what you will need. Then check craigslist. There is a constant supply of used stuff for sale. If you go with the drip rail style you will probably only have to buy the brkts kits. Both Yakima and Thule sell them.
Mark


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yakima*

I use yakima, installed with raingutter mounts. I used the mounts to add a rod rack inside of the shell. I just pulled the nuts off, mounted brackets and put the original nuts back on. I had mine lined up to be level with Q-towers on the cab also for long stuff. 

Fishhook


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

NCSrfsh said:


> Or you can install the rails that run length ways on the top allowing you to slid your cross bars back and forth. The drip rail style is fixed.


You can also skip the tracks and just bolt the 'landing pads #6' to the fiberglass shell in a fixed position. That will save you some money if you don't need to adjust the spacing after you install.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like yakima I've Had them on a couple of trucks now.They are very versital and have many differant attachments..


----------

